# Eel



## bluedragon (Sep 17, 2018)

Just asking cause i found an injure eel its brobably a foot long and i had no were to put it so i put it with my big adult female turtles pond which is 200 ltrs can the eel kill the turtle an by the way its a short finned eel






Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 18, 2018)

The eel can and certainly would take a bite out of a turtle...


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 18, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> The eel can and certainly would take a bite out of a turtle...


Its only a baby tho and i looked at its teeth i thought they had big sarp teeth butits a plate of bristles

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2018)

Eels are made out of food, I would eat some and share with the turtle. Depending on the enclosure the eel is likely to escape on the first night.

In a larger pond I wouldn't worry about it as far as the turtle is concerned. In a such a small pond (is 200l a typo?) there will be conflict and although I doubt a small eel would hurt a large turtle, there would be a small risk that is best avoided.


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 18, 2018)

cris said:


> Eels are made out of food, I would eat some and share with the turtle. Depending on the enclosure the eel is likely to escape on the first night.
> 
> In a larger pond I wouldn't worry about it as far as the turtle is concerned. In a such a small pond (is 200l a typo?) there will be conflict and although I doubt a small eel would hurt a large turtle, there would be a small risk that is best avoided.


Na they are going alright he is stil in tje pond

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 18, 2018)

In the wild, eels predate heavily on juvenile turtles. Your pond is small, your turtle isn't huge and a foot will easily be manageable. have seen plenty of stumpy legged turtles and ducks thanks to eels. Also, the extra bio load generated by the eel and the mucous will quickly overwhelm your filtration, if you have any on the pond. If not, well that's even worse.


----------

